# Wire Wool and light Orbs



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

A good friend asked me if i wanted to go and try some wool spinning recently, so naturally i said yes, this is the first time i have tried any long exposure shots so any criticism is very welcome

Here are a few pics i got, not the best i know 














































We managed to get out again last night and got a few more shots, was a nice warm night for it 

here is the best of the bunch, not sure if they are an improvement over the last lot though.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow looks like someone is welding! How is this technic done?? Great shots.:thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Quite a simple technique, you get a cheap whisk and fill the inner part with wire wool, finer the grade the more sparks you get, attach the loop to a dog lead and light and then spin !

Safety must be watched though as you are burning metal, so Google gloves and good thick clothing, fire extinguisher was also on hand just in case. 

Camera settings are quite simple to, low ISO, long shutter speed and low F number. there are so many good guides and videos on this technique though if your interested it would be worth a quick Google


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Love the wire wool shots, very well done.


----------

